# Anybody know about Emu's



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We got a sub-adult Emu running loose in one of the fields near here at work. Animal Control has been trying to catch it for 3 days and have given up and won't even come out anymore. DOW won't come out because it's not wildlife, they say it's almost impossible to take him down with a tranquilizer shot and don't suggest trying. No owner has come forward to claim the fellow, so it looks like Nancy and I may be elected to try and get the thing before the cayotes and traffic get him. She has done it a couple times years ago, but this fellow is young and even our ranch hands have already tried several times to get him with a rope and even they failed (some of these guys are champion rodeo ropers). Wish us luck, and if you know any tricks on how to catch a 6 foot Emu that can out run a 4 wheel ATV please let me know.

NAB


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

They can kick the dick'ns out of you!!!! 

Can you lure him in with another one? maybe of the oppisite sex? Or tired it out and then rope it?

Good Luck, I hope you catch it.


----------



## BirdDust (Feb 8, 2008)

Unless you can get him to a fence line that he can't jump or go through he'll just keep running. Emu's don't herd well, and can jump back at you in a split second causing some serious injuries, so you don't want to crowd him. You can try shaking a can of corn or dog food to see if he shows interest. Sometimes staying down low is less of a threat to them so you may be able to get closer to him. Portable corral fencing can be useful. Either way they are a handful to capture, very strong, and a kick that can do some serious damage. Of all the crazy birds I have ever encountered, these are the worst.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd probably stoop as low as trying to make friends with it over an extended period if necessary.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ya got your work cut out for you there, Nab, as you've already discovered. I don't know if my friend could be of help, but if you would like to talk to her, just let me know. She has a pet emu that she raised from a youngster.

Good luck!

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

That sounds like fun. Good luck on catching him, hopefully before he harms or gets harmed.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Just like a Kangaroo one kick with those nasty nails and your inners will soon be outers. If you can get close enough to it with food or something try putting a cloth bag just over his head, Mike Rowe said to pull their head down toward the ground and slip a burlap bag over their head they calm straight down. If he is hungry enough tempt him with food.


Cindy


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Worst thing to do is to try and wrestle them to the ground or grab them around their body. They are very powerful birds. Put a noose on a long pole and get it around their head/neck. Then put their head down and put a bag over it. Been there, done that.

George


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

I agree with the consensus here, these are VERY powerful and mighty birds. Their kicks can be deadly. So strange that there'd be an emu loose on the Nevada desert, but it is probably a "farm" bird. Be CAREFUL of trying to take it down. I cannot offer any personal advice or otherwise, but from what I know, they are just too strong and powerful for people to capture, unless they are very well qualified and trained to deal with this large an avian.

Hope it all turns out well for the emu though.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Emu update*

The Emu turned up again in a big pasture down in front of the local elementary school this morning. So I go down there with a leash and a bag and a can of corn and some sliced watermelon. I got two co-workers covering my back on the road side of the pasture to keep him from running into the road. Two sherriff's deputies are there and they took off telling me they called animal control and that's all they are allowed to do. So the AC truck shows up, the guy rolls the window down and looks at the situation from about 200 yards away and he makes a u-turn and takes off. So since the so called authorities have decided to avoid doing any actual work, I crouch down and crawl out there on my knees and I get the thing calmed down talking to it and giving it pieces of canned corn. I got up to about 5 feet from it, and I get it taking pieces of corn/watermelon out of my hand and the thing is getting more trusting and relaxed. I was about ready to slip the leash on it when all of a sudden our head security guy rolls up and jumps out of his car and runs out yelling that we have to get off the property because it wasn't on our property it was part of a nieghboring ranch, and if something happened there might be a lawsuit so we had to leave immediatly. Well that spooked him and he took off. But the guy is tame, another 5 minutes I would have been able to lead it around like an old milk cow, it just takes somebody with a little patience and food and I think it would follow you anywhere. Poor fella I hope I get another chance if he turns up on our property tomorrow and doesn't get run over by the idiots on the highway. Wish him luck or maybe say a little prayer for him if he can survive long enough out there I think I can get him and find a safe place for him to live soon. I got 3 extra acres with a little stable that I don't use for anything so If I can't find anyone that wants him I'll fix up my old pasture fences and keep him here if I have to. It's a pretty sick country when a man can't do something good and right because of fear of lawsuits if something happened. I think it's time the greedy lawyers and insurance companies were shutdown and regulated and common sense and decency put back in charge of this great land. Sorry about the vent but I couldn't help myself it was a very upsetting day. And for those interested I did manage to restrain myself and not break our security guy's jaw 

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KUDOS on your restraint, Nab! What a shame you didn't have just a little more time!

What do they eat? He can't be getting much food where he is, can he? If not, I bet hunger would be the deciding factor in finally capturing him...

Sure wish you all the best! 

Sometimes, I truly wonder if we are REALLY at the top of the food chain in intelligence...with some, that is... 

Shi


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Don't you wish you can put the leash on the security guy's neck!  

Hope that Mr. Emu comes to your property tomorrow.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

At least 20 years ago, there was a guy near us that kept some emus at his "Fancy Fowl Farm". I remember this one that hung out at the fenceline, always looking to be petted. When you did, she'd kinda' collapse in ecstasy like an ol' dog wantin' its belly rubbed. Hopin' for the best and I really think you can just continue as you were and it'll follow you home, Nab, if you get the chance. Emus can be spoiled sumpin' fierce, if you take a mind to.

Now, if you need to lead the lawsuit-conscious security guy into a pen, you'll have to try using a $20 bill dangling from the end of a stick.

Pidgey


----------



## BirdDust (Feb 8, 2008)

If you get another chance at getting close to the emu, don't put a leash around it's neck. If it takes off it can break it's neck. If it gets tangled in a leash it can break a leg or worst yet turn back on you. The best way is to get behind the bird and grab it from behind. Avoid being in front or on the side of the bird as it can kick sideways too. To move it a short distance grab the bird at the base of the wings and see if it will walk forward. If not, you have to embrace the whole bird in a bear hug, just in front of the legs and lift the bird up and carry it. Hopefully if it is a calm bird it will let you do this. If it isn't, expect it to jump up a few times and start kicking. Left the whole bird off the ground and carry it to where you want to take it. Hopefully you have a horse trailer to transport it immediately. Please be careful. They are so strong. Be careful you don't loose your balance and fall back with that bird. You can put a pillow case over his head to calm him down if need be, but it doesn't work on all emus. The easiest time I found to handle these birds are early morning or evening. For some reason they are usually calmer at this time.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Emu update*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tdlv1fwZY4

They have managed to herd it into and empty coral out at one of our ranch properties and slam the gate. It's safe and sound being fed Emu goodies. Our ranch guys got their act together and called in a couple of our cowboy guys and they made quick work of herding the fellow to safety. The highway is now free of the menacing Emu peril and the young fellow is unharmed. All that remains for a story book ending is to find the rightful owner and re-unite the two. We made the front page of the local newspaper this morning so we are hoping the publicity will bring the owner forward, if not I may have an orphaned Emu for up for adoption soon.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great work, guys! I'm glad the emu is now safe. I wouldn't bet on an owner coming forward, but ya never know. People here is So Cal often just let them go when they can't or don't want to be bothered with taking care of them any longer.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WHEW! At least the Emu is safe now. That's what's important at the moment I guess. Hope the owner turns up.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hurray for the cowboys! Nab, I'm really happy he was caught and is now safe and sound


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That is great news! Really, though, Nab... you oughta' make a pet outa' that guy--they're real sweethearts when you get to know them!

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Animal Cops: Houston is on Animal Planet tonight and there is an episode where they have to wrangle two emu's...........maybe watch and see how they do it?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Nabisho, 

Late here and haven't read the other posts, but I think some use a bolo correct term?) to catch them: three ropes tied together with a ball on each of the ends

see this Wikipedia link;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolas

Larry


----------



## BirdDust (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm so relieved he was caught and nobody got hurt. It will be interesting to see if anyone comes forward to claim him. Great job!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Emu saga - final chapter*

The Emu was sucessfully transported to the bird repair center and has been examined and is healthy. He is slightly undernourished and has a large clump of feathers missing on his upper right leg - it appears he may have had an encounter with a cayote during his two weeks cavorting around the area. Luckily it appears all the cayote got was a mouth full of feathers, the skin was not broken and he has no wounds. As a result of the front page article in the newspaper on this fellow the rightful owner has come forward and is overjoyed that we have found her missing Emu. She has the mother and father and this fellow is a year-old bird that she has raised from a hatchling. Seems during a big wind two weeks ago a piece of her fence blew over one night and this fellow wandered out and got an 8 hour head start on her before she even knew he was gone. It's pretty much a storybook ending - couldn't have came out any better.

NAB 

Here he is in his temporary home at the bird repair center.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

VERY COOL!!! Lucky BIG bird.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Nab, if you'd a laid low with him, you coulda' kept him in the house till the coast was clear and then he'd a'been all yours... but nnnnoooOOOooo--you had to spoil it by getting him on the front page of the local newspaper!

Oh, well, the food bill might have been a little steep, huh?

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

GREAT!!! I am so happy this one has a happy ending.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, that is a great ending. I guess since he was raised around humans, that explains how he calmed down when you were talking to him.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*THAT'S JUST TERRIFIC, NAB!!!

WELL DONE!!

SO GLAD THE OWNER IS ONE OF THE "GOOD" ONES!!

THANKS SO MUCH FOR LETTING US KNOW! *

(mmmm, Pidgey seemed awfully enthralled by this Emu. If the owner wasn't found, I think he should have been sent to Tulsa!   

Shi


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think they're absolutely wonderful birds! If I actually had a rural spread, I'd have some to run off the revenooers!

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab,

Great story with a happy ending....boy, never a dull moment for you guys!

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an excellent resolution! So glad you were able to keep the bird and humans safe from each other  . Your handfeeding the emu was probably a calming interaction for the bird. I imagine the owners were overjoyed to find their youngster safe and sound!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

(mmmm, Pidgey seemed awfully enthralled by this Emu. If the owner wasn't found, I think he should have been sent to Tulsa!   

Shi[/QUOTE]

Can you imagine the size of this shipping container?
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

nabisho said:


> The Emu was sucessfully transported to the bird repair center and has been examined and is healthy. It's pretty much a storybook ending - couldn't have came out any better.
> 
> NAB


Wonderful news, great work and glad the emu is safe.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> (mmmm, Pidgey seemed awfully enthralled by this Emu. If the owner wasn't found, I think he should have been sent to Tulsa!
> 
> Shi





> Can you imagine the size of this shipping container?
> Daryl



Yeah, and the shipping container would have to be pretty darn sturdy too or the Emu could KICK his way out! Then, Pidgey would have a REAL problem on his hands...  Sure would be interesting to watch Pidgey try and catch 'im!  

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Mr. & Mrs. Emu and Junior at home*

Here's a couple shots of Mr. & Mrs. Emu and Junior safe and sound back at their home. That's Mr. Emu on the ground covering the eggs and Mrs. Emu looking like she would bite my arm off if I got any closer. My boss has decided he likes Emu's and has secured 700 ft. of 8 ft. fencing and is building a huge Emu pen and we are going to get several Emu for our ranch. The Emu's are two-day old hatchlings does anybody know what you feed two-day old Emu's, is it a hand feed thing with Nutri-Start or some kind of Emu infant formula or what? 

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, joy, Nab. We'll (hopefully) get to see the baby Emus grow up. I have no idea what you would feed a baby Emu. Terry may have some contacts for you.

I enjoyed the pictures. Nice looking Llama in the background.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Got To Have A Ratite Diet For Emus*

Hi Nab,

No, the young emus shouldn't have the stuff we feed our pigeons and doves .. emus are ratites and require a different diet. Here's some links:

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/emus.html

http://www.mazuri.com/PDF/5647.pdf

http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/7.html

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Thanks Terry*

Those are a couple great links - thanks I've never seen that vet site B4 thank you.

NAB


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

I stumbled upon some emu fact sheets that may be useful to you:
http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/cps/rde/dpi/hs.xsl/27_2698_ENA_HTML.htm
I'd guess your best bet for specific information and resources would be with ratite breeders and farmers.


----------

